# Hadaly versus Petri V2 RDA - both are fantastic!



## Silver (22/6/19)

Have been vaping both of these atties for quite a long time. (About 2 years or so)

My Hadaly has been in more consistent use owing to it being single coil (easier to maintain) and me using it quite often to test out new flavours. (less admin to change a single wick)

My Petri V2 RDA has been out of action for a month or two. Only got it going again today. I use it occasionally in the evenings for a bit of fun and more clouds. Not a workhorse vape for me.

So I thought I would vape them side by side and just summarise my thoughts - and see if we have a winner.







*Short answer is they are both fantastic and there is no clear winner for me.
They both give an outstanding vape and I love them both!*

They are very different though - the Hadaly is a tamer single coil vape while the Petri V2 is a more intense (but not crazy) dual coil vape. Here are my thoughts:

*Draw*
Both are DL but the Hadaly's draw is quite a bit more restricted. The Hadaly is a perfect restricted DL for me. You can feel the restriction. The Petri V2 is a lot more open but not too airy at all. Most would probably also say its a restricted DL - but its less restricted.

*Flavour*
Both are outstanding. The Hadaly's flavour is a bit sharper and given the tighter draw, it does feel more concentrated. Lovely. It produces very accurate flavour for me. The Petri also has outstanding flavour. Despite more airflow, the dual coils help and produce a lovely rich flavour. It's slightly less concentrated and I find its slightly wetter and "juicier".

Hard to call a winner on flavour. They are different but both very good. Accuracy on the Hadaly versus a bit more of an intense vape on the Petri.

*Ease of use*
I use them both as drippers, not for squonking. They both work well and haven't given me a problem. The Hadaly can leak out the airholes if you drip too much but you get to know how many drops to drip for a lovely saturated few vapes without any leaks. I had to remove the top o-ring on the Hadaly to make the cap a bit looser. The stock setup with both o-rings leads to the cap being too tight for me and it makes it very hard to take it off. The Petri is easy to use. Both are simple to build on.

On driptips, I had to change the driptip on the Hadaly. The stock tip was too small and I found my lips resting often on the actual atty. So I am using the Merlin Mini tip, which is one of the most comfortable tips I have used. Doesnt look good on the Hadaly but I dont care about that. The Petri's stock tip is perfect for that atty.

Overall I can't say I prefer one to the other. The vapes are different though. The Petri being dual produces much more vapour and its a more intense vape - around 60 Watts. The Hadaly is a bit more subdued in comparison - more of a mellow kind of vape. But has great accurate flavour.

Both are fantastic and I will most likely continue using them for a long time to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## CaliGuy (22/6/19)

Thanks for sharing @Silver, always good to hear from others how there tried and tested vape gear performs and still ticks the boxes years down the line. 

I’m starting to think I need to give Dual Coil atty’s another go. Attended a Juice tasting at The Vapery this morning and was blown away by some dual coil hardware used for the tasting. Not a hot vape at all, the Reload RTA is a very special RTA indeed, I’m in the hunt for one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks for sharing @Silver, always good to hear from others how there tried and tested vape gear performs and still ticks the boxes years down the line.
> 
> I’m starting to think I need to give Dual Coil atty’s another go. Attended a Juice tasting at The Vapery this morning and was blown away by some dual coil hardware used for the tasting. Not a hot vape at all, the Reload RTA is a very special RTA indeed, I’m in the hunt for one.



Thanks @CaliGuy 

There is a bit of an extra schlepp to dual coil devices in general - so I tend to levitate more to single coil. Installing them takes slightly longer, then you have to get them pulsing evenly - and then rewicking takes a tad longer. 

But in the Petri its not difficult because the layout is easy peasy. 

As for the Reload RTA you touched on - I know many rave about it and I would love to try it some day. I know @CMMACKEM loves it and has been trying to find something to knock it off his top spot for ages. If you manage to find it please let me know I may just go for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (22/6/19)

Totally agree with you @Silver that dual coil is a extra mission to get built which is why I failed at it when I bought and tried a few dual coil RDAs and RTAs. 

Every time I try a Reload RTA I’m left speechless as to how flipping good it is, so now I must have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/6/19)

@Silver if you dont mind me asking what coils are you using in the hadaly? I have the same but i find that it brings out the sweetness in the juice. A bit too sweet for me. I currently use some framed staple coils 3mm 4 wraps at 0.28ohm on my vt inbox.


----------



## Silver (25/6/19)

Gadgetboy said:


> @Silver if you dont mind me asking what coils are you using in the hadaly? I have the same but i find that it brings out the sweetness in the juice. A bit too sweet for me. I currently use some framed staple coils 3mm 4 wraps at 0.28ohm on my vt inbox.



Am using vandyvape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire. 7 wraps. 2.4mm ID. Comes out at about 0.7 ohms. Am vaping at about 25 watts. It’s a nice rich flavour, not hot. Can’t say I notice too much sweetness.

Haven’t tried a framed staple or alien in the hadaly. I’ve tried normal round wire and various types using this fused Clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/6/19)

Awesome, thanks so much, i will go grab a spool after work and give it a bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/6/19)

Gadgetboy said:


> @Silver if you dont mind me asking what coils are you using in the hadaly? I have the same but i find that it brings out the sweetness in the juice. A bit too sweet for me. I currently use some framed staple coils 3mm 4 wraps at 0.28ohm on my vt inbox.



The Hadaly needs nothing more than a good dual fused ni80 Clapton. Either 2*26/36 or 2*28/36, depending how high or low you want your build to be.
i use both configs in my hadaly's and theres pretty much nothing coil-wise that compares to it so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

